# Sweet's 762



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Been doing the annual supercleaning on several frequently shot rifles. I've been using the Sweet's 762 copper remover first and after a 5 minute soak the patch comes out looking like it was cut from a pair of bluejeans. Subsequent soakings and patching reveal less and less copper blue on the patch. It could take many trips with the Sweet's to get clean patches. You do not want to use brass tips or jags with Sweet's if possible. They can discolor the patches too. Use in well ventilated areas also.

After throughly cleaning out the Sweet's I then liberally swap the bores with Hoppes and let soak overnight, with the SS cleaning rod still in the bore. The Hoppes seems to coax out even more copper fouling when left overnight so I do this for several nights up to a week until the patches come out with no blue on them.

Muzzle and bore guides are very important in rifle cleaning as well as a quality ONE PIECE cleaning rod. I use stainless but if I had to buy new ones I would go with the carbon. I really like the Pro-Shot flannel patches from Mike's but they are pricey, a lot less than a new barrel though.

The Sweet's is the best copper remover I've yet to use, but don't expect a thread titled "Which Smells Better, Bacon or Sweet's"?

Rick


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That's where a lot of people make mistakes, they will just run a bore snake down it and look down the bore and think its clean. You will NEVER clean a barrel the correct way with a bore snake. Butchs Bore Shine, Sweets, Montana Extreme etc and nylon brushes is the way to go. I'd be willing to bet I could take 99% of guns that people thinks that is clean and run one of the cleaners mentioned above and it come out blue.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> Been doing the annual supercleaning on several frequently shot rifles. I've been using the Sweet's 762 copper remover first and after a 5 minute soak the patch comes out looking like it was cut from a pair of bluejeans. Subsequent soakings and patching reveal less and less copper blue on the patch. It could take many trips with the Sweet's to get clean patches. You do not want to use brass tips or jags with Sweet's if possible. They can discolor the patches too. Use in well ventilated areas also.
> 
> After throughly cleaning out the Sweet's I then liberally swap the bores with Hoppes and let soak overnight, with the SS cleaning rod still in the bore. The Hoppes seems to coax out even more copper fouling when left overnight so I do this for several nights up to a week until the patches come out with no blue on them.
> 
> ...


 
Make sure you use a nylon brush with that stuff too


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> Make sure you use a nylon brush with that stuff too


Oh yes, do not use a bronze one. I just use patches.

Rick


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Smooth move for the grooves, Thanks for the input guys, Always interested if something new came out, so I keep watching the threads, An no Im not a Bore Snake fan myself, ole Carver


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I usually leave the copper in the barrel and only clean the carbon. I've noticed point of impact shifts in my rifles after cleaning with copper solvents. The copper creates a good gliding surface for the bullet.

Here's Todd Hodnett take on barrel cleaning and cold bore shots.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> I usually leave the copper in the barrel and only clean the carbon. I've noticed point of impact shifts in my rifles after cleaning with copper solvents. The copper creates a good gliding surface for the bullet.
> 
> Here's Todd Hodnett take on barrel cleaning and cold bore shots.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SICfh6iYkpQ


Interesting info!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Todd is the smartest man I think I have ever met....dude is seriously a genius. What he says is pretty much law as far as I am concerned.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Splittine said:


> That's where a lot of people make mistakes, they will just run a bore snake down it and look down the bore and think its clean. You will NEVER clean a barrel the correct way with a bore snake. Butchs Bore Shine, Sweets, Montana Extreme etc and nylon brushes is the way to go. I'd be willing to bet I could take 99% of guns that people thinks that is clean and run one of the cleaners mentioned above and it come out blue.


I love the Boresnake and use it 95% of the time for cleaning the barrel and my rifles & handguns shoot just fine for my purposes. I like shooting... cleaning.... not so much.

I suppose I could buy hundreds of dollars worth of carbon rods, bore guides, and other expensives product to wear out my barrel even quicker, but I'll save that wear & tear for shooting bullets. I figure every time I run something through the barrel it is shaving down the rifling. Eventually it is worn down to a point it is shot out, or in some cases with the OCD types, cleaned out. So what if some copper residue is in there if it's not effecting accuracy. I don't feel the need to have a barrel so clean I could use it as a straw to drink out of. 

Just my opinion which probably isn't worth much, but that's how I look at it. Each to his own. If someone enjoys spending hours on hours cleaning barrels then I say go for it and do what you enjoy. I would rather be doing something fun.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Gravity3694 said:


> I usually leave the copper in the barrel and only clean the carbon. I've noticed point of impact shifts in my rifles after cleaning with copper solvents. The copper creates a good gliding surface for the bullet.
> 
> Here's Todd Hodnett take on barrel cleaning and cold bore shots.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SICfh6iYkpQ



Well that just reinforced what I thought. He said just clean the carbon out and be done with it. Even suggested using M-Pro 7 which is what I have. I don't see how why it matters if you use a Boresnake or Rod. Seems the Boresnake is less likely to damage the crown. 

Viva le Boresnake!


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Splittine said:


> That's where a lot of people make mistakes, they will just run a bore snake down it and look down the bore and think its clean. You will NEVER clean a barrel the correct way with a bore snake. Butchs Bore Shine, Sweets, Montana Extreme etc and nylon brushes is the way to go. I'd be willing to bet I could take 99% of guns that people thinks that is clean and run one of the cleaners mentioned above and it come out blue.


I love the Boresnake and use it 95% of the time for cleaning the barrel and my rifles & handguns shoot just fine for my purposes. I like shooting... cleaning.... not so much.

I suppose I could buy hundreds of dollars worth of carbon rods, bore guides, and other expensives product to wear out my barrel even quicker, but I'll save that wear & tear for shooting bullets. I figure every time I run something through the barrel it is shaving down the rifling. Eventually it is worn down to a point it is shot out, or in some cases with the OCD types, cleaned out. So what if some copper residue is in there if it's not effecting accuracy. I don't feel the need to have a barrel so clean I could use it as a straw to drink out of. 

Just my opinion which probably isn't worth much, but that's how I look at it. Each to his own. If someone enjoys spending hours on hours cleaning barrels then I say go for it and do what you enjoy. I would rather be doing something fun.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

bama99 said:


> I love the Boresnake and use it 95% of the time for cleaning the barrel and my rifles & handguns shoot just fine for my purposes. I like shooting... cleaning.... not so much.
> 
> I suppose I could buy hundreds of dollars worth of carbon rods, bore guides, and other expensives product to wear out my barrel even quicker, but I'll save that wear & tear for shooting bullets. I figure every time I run something through the barrel it is shaving down the rifling. Eventually it is worn down to a point it is shot out, or in some cases with the OCD types, cleaned out. So what if some copper residue is in there if it's not effecting accuracy. I don't feel the need to have a barrel so clean I could use it as a straw to drink out of.
> 
> Just my opinion which probably isn't worth much, but that's how I look at it. Each to his own. If someone enjoys spending hours on hours cleaning barrels then I say go for it and do what you enjoy. I would rather be doing something fun.



Not at all. Look into some of the benchrest guys and their guns and the amount of shots they record on their barrels every season. Once you drop $450 on a custom barrel you would change your mind in a hurry.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Not at all. Look into some of the benchrest guys and their guns and the amount of shots they record on their barrels every season. Once you drop $450 on a custom barrel you would change your mind in a hurry.



Or if you or someone else's life depends on that barrel. I have always used a copper solvent every hundred rounds or so and I have always gotten my bore dirty before mission/competition, no problems. Like Todd said, if you clean it and get it dirty it will be right back on target. In addition, we kept cold or clean bore data in our data books. We knew where the bullet was going with a clean bore and a dirty one. And properly cleaning your bore will in no way shorten your barrel life.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I clean all of them to bare steel every time I shoot them. You cannot "clean the carbon out" and keep going. Every shot is is either covering copper with carbon or covering carbon with copper. Fouling is a number of layers put down on top of each other with no order to it.

And just because some guy is a "good shot" doesn't mean he knows crap about rifle barrels or what makes them accurate or what makes them wear at what rate. I've met some great trigger pullers that were academic morons (thought they all think they're the second coming) and some that are quite intelligent in all respects of not only the art of shooting but the science of accurate rifles. 

The guys in the latter category usually walk away quickly when the guys in the former start talking about anything other than "shooting".

The best "shooters" in the world are not "snipers". They're old fat guys at bench rest matches. We've had plenty of active duty and veteran "snipers" show up and shoot at bench rest matches all around the country. Some of them are really good but I've yet to see even one finish in the money at a match. Most are shocked when they attend their first match and see the groups the old fat guys are shooting....

So many forget that shooting tiny groups is not the "sniper's" forte'. His job is to get into position to make the shot without getting busted or killed getting there and then getting away in one piece.

I put a lot of stock into their ability to do that. Not much in anything else.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

kaferhaus said:


> I clean all of them to bare steel every time I shoot them. You cannot "clean the carbon out" and keep going. Every shot is is either covering copper with carbon or covering carbon with copper. Fouling is a number of layers put down on top of each other with no order to it.
> 
> And just because some guy is a "good shot" doesn't mean he knows crap about rifle barrels or what makes them accurate or what makes them wear at what rate. I've met some great trigger pullers that were academic morons (thought they all think they're the second coming) and some that are quite intelligent in all respects of not only the art of shooting but the science of accurate rifles.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to argue with you about any of that kafer, I'll be the first one to say that beyond shooting and basic knowledge I don't know much in the way of barrel making and all of that. I know what I was trained and what I have picked up on from guys who know way more than I ever will. Most folks think of snipers as great shots, but really shooting is a very small part of the job. We are proficient at it as a whole, some much better than others. However, if it is Todd's knowledge base you are questioning, I wouldn't agree with you on that. He has come up with long range shooting ideas (I wont be any more specific than that) that are classified. Stuff that would literally blow your mind. In addition to that, he is an authority on pretty much all things that have to do with tactical long range shooting. But let's not get mixed up, tactical long range shooting and 1000yd F class matches and BR matches are two way different animals anyways.


----------

